# Fly Tying Festival featuring Bob Clouser



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

*The 18th Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival*
*Hosted by the Texas Flyfishers*
_Fly Tying for everyone......expert, novice or beginner!_

*EVERYONE* mark your calendar for Saturday, February 6th, 2010 and plan to attend the 18th Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival. Enjoy a unique opportunity to sit beside and learn from the most talented fly tyers in the nation. Bring along the family and introduce them to the fulfilling pastime of fly tying and fly fishing.

*SPECIAL GUEST TYER*
*Bob Clouser*
_Author, instructor and fisherman with over 50 years of experience in both fresh and salt waters, Bob is probably best known for his creation of the Clouser Minnow fly pattern. The Clouser Minnow is known world-wide and has caught more varieties of fish than any other fly._

*Also, Featuring 40+ tyers* from Texas, Louisiana and through out the Southeast.
*Simultaneous fly tying demonstrations* - warm water, cold water and salt water patterns.
*1 Hour Classroom Programs* with closed circuit video for viewing tying skills up close.
*Vendor Booths* with the latest in products and services.

*WHEN:* Saturday, February 6th, 2010 from 8:30 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. 
*WHERE:* Bethany Christian Church, 3223 Westheimer Rd. (Between Buffalo Speedway and Kirby Dr.), Houston, Texas
*COST:* Adults: $10.00; Students (with proper ID) and Seniors (62 & over): $5.00; seniors (62 and over), Family: $15.00; Children, under 12: Free

For up to date information, check out our homepage at http://www.texasflyfishers.org


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

BTW, if you are interested in tying, drop me a pm with your name, snail mail & / or e-mail address and a note if you would be interested in tying half or all day. Also, there is no entry fee for tyers and your lunch will be provided.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here is the tenative list of featured tyers and their program. The information will be updated as it becomes available. 

9:00-10:00 am Ray Chapa TBA

10:00-11:00 am Kyle Hand TBA

11:00 am - Noon Kevin Hutchison & Harrison Nash "5 in five" (5 flies in five minutes, for beginners)

1:00-2:00 pm Bill Huegel Bill's Rabbit Fly

2:00-3:00 pm Bob Clouser TBA 

3:00-4:00 pm Mike Seery Mike's Crayfish


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

One more reminder about this Saturday's event. Come learn about fly fishing from legend Bob Clouser and, if you are interested in learning how to tie that special pattern, check out one of over 50 talented fly tiers scheduled to be on hand. Doors open up at 8:30 am. I hope to see you there.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Will there be casting lessons?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Bob Clouser plans on a "casting weighted flies" session. The TFO gang will be on hand with their rods and if you are looking for some help, that group is alway willing to help you straighten out your swing. We also have a couple of FFF certified instructors that I can put you in contact with for a lesson.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd like to come and actually sit down and learn to tie a couple of flies but i don't know if i could commit to half the day. Can you just not show up and learn to tie a few flies for an hour or so without emailing you or having like a 'reservation' ?


----------



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

*casting lessons*

animal chris - can you recommend a casting instructor in the sugar land, southwest houston area?


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Festival*

Rippin,

If you think you're interested in learning how to tie flies, sign up for the beginners course with Texas Fly Fishers. It's a 10 week course for 2 hours each night (once a week). This will give you a good idea of whether or not you'd like to pick it up. The intermediate course follows with another 10 weeks. You can't learn how to tie flies in an hour.


----------

